# Look 595 2008 vs Pinarello Prince 2008



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

I am pre planning a new bike purchase and have been thinking about a Pinarello Prince 2008 or a Look 595 2008. I have been told that when purchasing a bike at that level it doesn't matter what you get as the ride difference are negligable. 

What are you thoughts on this, anyone owning either the Prince or the 595 (or both!!), your experiences and comments would be highly valuable, before i make a committment.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

The Prince may look a little "sexier", however is it worth the extra $$$???

I beleive the 595 frameset is $3,500, while the Price is $5,000? I can gaurantee you that the Prince is not a $1,500+ better ride, so why not save the $$$ or put it into components, wheels or your pocket. 

In the end, if you have the money...pick the bike that you enjoy being on...


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

I have an Origin 595----my mate has a Pinn Paris which I know is not the same as the new Pinn. But I sure know which one I would rather ride------The Look 595 all the way. I cant imagine a bike being much better than the Look. Light, comfy, stiff , fast and a fantastic bike to look at.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

After seeing the Prince at the Caisse d'Epargne bus at the Tour, I came away thinking it's design was a little overwraught. There are some details that I sort of see as supercilious, and just for flash. It's a flagship, what might you expect, I guess. I don't think the 595 is quiet as over-the-top.

I've got a 585. Handles unlike any other bike I've ridden, so wonderfully. The 595 is of nearly exactly the same geometry, so if you're someone who values descending, cornering, etc., Look has that covered.


----------



## steven ward (Feb 26, 2007)

Rode my l00k 595 orgin now for nearly a full season in one word....PERFECT. After an awful season with a litespeed vortex. Cant imagine anything riding as nice...a real head turner. (or are they looking at me? jurys out)


----------

